# 1 year ago, I was on my to Florida to meet Perle



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Another girl I met online. I was so nervous, so excited, I thought that old Delta jet would never get there. But, make it we did, and I spent several days with some of the nicest people, and the newest love of my life. So, Perle in the last year.


Meeting in Florida.



















Our 1st walk in the hot sun.



















Shellshock!! 1st time in the snow!!










Perle would soon prove herself to be a fantastic housedog, and she got along quickly with the others. Here she is with my brother in the yurt.










Grinning.










Getting used to the snow.










Sleeping Perle.










Summer shot.










Taken a couple days ago.










Enjoy!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Richard great pictures of Perle. I cant believe it has already been a year. Time sure flies!


----------



## okict (Nov 22, 2008)

Great Pics.. Where does the time go?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

She actually looks more at home in the snow! Kind of like a black wolf... Beautiful girl and so very lucky that you found each other. Happy Gotcha Day sweet girl!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Love her smiles and happy expression!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

She looks so happy and healthy. What a beautiful shine she has.
Happy gotcha day Perle!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I remember your posts of your journey down and the LONG ride home with Perle. I bet she is wishing to be wintering back in FL (her new family of course as well) right about now with the nasty cold streak you have been having!

Happy Gotcha Day Perle and Richard!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another successful internet match-up!!! i remember reading about that long flight home too. perle is beautiful, as are all your girls. many blessings to you all! stay safe and warm...

ps...we have enough snow in michigan lately to rival alaska i think!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

That was a horrible ride home. I remember sitting on that Delta jet for 7 1/2 hours in Atlanta waiting to get de-iced because it snowed 1/4th of an inch, only to have our crew run out of hours, and then go back to the gate and stand in line for another 6 hours, only to find out Delta had already re-booked Perle and I on another flight later that morning, so I cheated myself out of 6 hours of much needed sleep. Hope the trip goes better this year. Not planning to bring any dogs back, so it will be less stressfull.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What you do for your dogs is amazing, Richard. I hope you and Pearl have many happy anniversaries~Happy Gotcha Day, Pearl!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day, sweet lovely Perle!! Such a pretty happy girl, with her AWESOME new lease on life in a stunning natural wonderland with a fun pack of dogglers to live with, and the best Dad, ever!!









I loved seeing these picstures.. what a great shot of her sitting in the greenery in summer! Oh Richard, she looks so HAPPY now!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day, Perle!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Gotcha day precious black Perle!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

We love you Perle!! Such a charmed life she now leads with the BEST Dad ever! Alaskan beauty in nature, fresh air, her very own RV "den," and as I said-- the best Dad!! Such a wonderful girl. Happy Gotcha Day, Perle!!


----------

